# Just got a macro



## JdWiding (May 13, 2014)

Picked up my first macro today, 40mm f.2.8 nikkor. I already wanna upgrade to the 105mm, 40mm requires me to get just too close, but its fun to play with!

I LOVE the detail it produces, went to the beach today and got a couple shots, this was some kind of skeleton that washed up... weird, but interesting, I love how it shows all the gains of sand in detail when zoomed into it.


----------



## orionmystery (May 15, 2014)

Good start. Keep shooting and sharing.


----------



## kittywolf13 (Jul 3, 2014)

nice photo... just wanted to comment to tell you that, that is an egg case for baby whelks (or banded tullips... i forget which ones but totally from a living mulusk) each chamber has little teeny tiny shells in them. if i remember correctly the babies eat through the walls and each other to get stronger and eventually make it out. but it does look like a creepy snake skeleton or something.


----------



## CAP (Jul 3, 2014)

Great shots,  I might have to try some of those angles on my beach.

I am fairly new macro my self.

I have EF 100mm f/2.8 USM and playing around with it allot.

I love macro there is all ways some thing neat to shoot at up close.


----------



## Actinia (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice close-up. I would agree that is an old Whelk egg-case, though not the ones I am familiar with this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 13, 2014)

The first is my favorite of the three.  Good job.

The 105mm f/2.8 Micro Nikkor is the macro against all others are judged.  I have an older (c. 1982) 105mm f/4 and love it.  I don't care that it doesn't meter on the D40.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 13, 2014)

Enjoy your new toy!!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 13, 2014)

It's going to be fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

